# Stabilitrak/Traction Control Warning Lights On



## Adam_81 (Oct 22, 2018)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze with 127,000 miles. This morning the Stabilitrak/Traction Control/ABS warning lights came on. When i turn the car off and turn it back on, the ABS warning light is on. Once I start driving, the ABS light turns off...until I reach 13mph, at which time all those warning lights come back on. I ran a scan tool and two fault codes came up:

u0101
u0073

Any thoughts? This is driving me crazy and I appreciate any help you can provide!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Adam_81 said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze with 127,000 miles. This morning the Stabilitrak/Traction Control/ABS warning lights came on. When i turn the car off and turn it back on, the ABS warning light is on. Once I start driving, the ABS light turns off...until I reach 13mph, at which time all those warning lights come back on. I ran a scan tool and two fault codes came up:
> 
> u0101
> u0073
> ...


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

*Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable*


Symptoms of a U0101 engine code may include: Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) on Vehicle will not shift Vehicle stays in one gear (usually 2nd or 3rd) 

Causes Typically the causes for this code to set are: Open in the CAN bus + circuit Open in the CAN bus - circuit Short to power in either CAN bus circuit Short to ground in either CAN bus circuit Rarely - faulty control module

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/u0101
Copyright OBD-Codes.com

Symptoms of a U0073 engine code may include: Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) illuminated Lack of power Poor fuel economy All instrument cluster indicator "lights" on Possibly a no-crank, no start condition 

Causes Potential causes for this code to set are: Open in the "A" CAN bus + circuit Open in the "A" CAN bus - circuit Short to power in either "A" CAN bus circuit Short to ground in either "A" CAN bus circuit Rarely - faulty control module

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/u0073
Copyright OBD-Codes.com

[h=1]Radio shuts off and turns on randomly.. Service Stabilitrac, Service TC, etc..[/h]
[h=1]Service Stabilitrak/Traction Control w/ ABS code C056D-00 PLEASE HELP!![/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

